# Wool socks



## Robert Warnock (Nov 19, 2007)

I am looking for some wool socks that won't stretch and get baggy after a few washings.  The ones I have are warm enough but the just don't hold up very well.  Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Nitro (Nov 19, 2007)

SMARTWOOL


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2007)

Robert, I`ve had good luck with the Merino Wools socks by Danner. They`re not cheap, but they hold up well.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 19, 2007)

filson merino wool

http://www.filson.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2075119&cp=2069836.2065000


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 19, 2007)

Some Walmarts have the Woolrich Ultimate Marino Wool socks.. 88% wool and itch free $7.96.. so far I have been very pleased with them


----------



## Hogtown (Nov 20, 2007)

Anything with Merino wool will be high quality and long lasting. Personally, I've used nothing but Smartwool socks for the last 4 years and I have zero complaints.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 20, 2007)

Smart wool ar egood. Mine have actually had the tendency to shrink, not stretch.  Last Year Wal Mart had "Remington wool socks" with a lifetime guarantee  so I bought some and they have not stretched.


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 20, 2007)

Fox River makes the best sock I have found.  I'm on the same 3 pairs for 3years.  The synthetic is my favorite.  Just choose the weight and blend and buy with confidence.  You can buy them at Academy Sports.

http://www.foxsox.com/Admin/Default.aspx


----------



## deadend (Nov 20, 2007)

There are no socks made that compare with Smartwool in durability and comfort.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

Tall (calf length) Merlo socks....


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Nov 20, 2007)

Wear Redhead From Bass Pro. $10.00 Pair and Lifetime Replacement. Got some 3 Years old and Their Holding Up.


----------



## marknga (Nov 23, 2007)

I got a pair of Merino Wool socks, Redhead, at Bass Pro and have only been able to wear em once but they were very warm and comfortable. I believe they were called "Treestands or Stillhunter". Kinda expensive but they were machine washable and tumble dry. The sole is thicker and man they are comfortable.

Mark


----------

